# Central Induction policy 2017



## Muhammad Sami (Jan 1, 2017)

Will CIP for privates medical colleges will be applicable for this year as they said it is implemented last year but many students having 60% aggregate got admission ..Will private colleges do admisssion on donation basis this year ?? Any idea


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't think they will to be honest. If you go to the UHS website and read the admission procedure, it only states the Government medical colleges, not the private ones, which might mean that the private medical colleges under UHS will conduct their own admissions.If they are gonna implement that policy, we'll probably know before the MDCAT I think. I could be wrong, but this is what I think off the top of my head


----------

